# Another Cape Horn 17 Fuel Tank ? How to remove



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Seems like deal of a lifetime for the boat and motor but Sister just bought a 98 17 with Honda 90 for $600 that hasnt been used for 2-3 years. Got it running today, sounds a little rough but probably to be expected. Fuel tank was 1/2 full or better with old gas. They tried to get most out but just ended up running it off a 1 gal gas can to make sure to wait and have a clean system. Bro in law seems to think poly tank is a problem and wants to take it out and replace. Tank is easy access under the console but see no straps, bolts, mounts holding it down and it is in there. Are they glued in place or what? I doubt if tank is bad but I think he is going to take it out one way or another. Would be nice not to destroy it so if anyone has pulled one I can relay info to them...Thanks


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Pic of $600 boat. 
He is thinking the old poly tanks degrade from ethanol. Id probably just clean it and go but its not mine.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Why would you replace a poly tank?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Take all the screws loose from the console and remove fill and vent lines ten lean it back there are straps in the front and back of tank

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I will gladly save him the trouble and give him 700 for it. Pm me if he is interested.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Why would you replace a poly tank?


They are not the end all cure....They can and do leak.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

open the console and remove the straps holding the tank in place. once you get the tank out, take a pressure washer to the inside of the tank, empty all the water and let it dry out. All clean and sparkly.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2016)

floater1 said:


> Take all the screws loose from the console and remove fill and vent lines ten lean it back there are straps in the front and back of tank
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I have a 93 Cape Horn 17 that the fuel tank (original RDS 31 gal) just started leaking underneath. I plan on pulling it seeing what the problem is and replace it if necessary. Would anyone know where to go (online or local PCola) to purchase the tank. It's a RDS Aluminum 31 gal tank with the following dimensions: 28"L, 27"W, 10" Deep.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have a 93 Cape Horn 17 that the fuel tank (original RDS 31 gal) just started leaking underneath. I plan on pulling it seeing what the problem is and replace it if necessary. Would anyone know where to go (online or local PCola) to purchase the tank. It's a RDS Aluminum 31 gal tank with the following dimensions: 28"L, 27"W, 10" Deep.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Call Dennis aluminum in foley he builds all my tanks and is very affordable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks floater1 - I'll reach out to them today. I pulled my tank last night and found the culprit; a small hole half the size of a pencil eraser.


----------

